# 1/18 late model servo options



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

im looking to replace the stock servo in my 1/18 scale late model. the problem im having is the grip of the track is overtaking the power of the servo so 
i have been looking at the hitec hs-55 . is this a direct replacement ? any feedback would be helpful


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

yuk17bandit said:


> im looking to replace the stock servo in my 1/18 scale late model. the problem im having is the grip of the track is overtaking the power of the servo so
> i have been looking at the hitec hs-55 . is this a direct replacement ? any feedback would be helpful


well somehere ran one it a losi sprint and the gears in them are junk.so here replace them both with metal gear


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks for the heads up. , is there a servo in particular you would recommend. im going to try a receiver pack a see if it'll help . still i think the servo needs replaced


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

yuk17bandit said:


> thanks for the heads up. , is there a servo in particular you would recommend. im going to try a receiver pack a see if it'll help . still i think the servo needs replaced


not sure what he put in it just know the lm and hus sprint was metal gear i think they could be hitech


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

i run a hs--55 in my mlm on carpet for over a year without issue,i would rec it!


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

sixramsalot said:


> i run a hs--55 in my mlm on carpet for over a year without issue,i would rec it!


carpet i dont think would be a issue but dirt oval another story


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

The Hitec HS-5055MG is by far the best servo to use I have had mine for two years now with no issues. Now everyone at my track has changed to this servo. Here is a link 
http://servocity.com/html/hs-5055mg_servo.html


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

after comparing 3 servo's side by side hs-55 / hs-56 / JR sm22 i choose the JR servo , it uses the same servo saver as the stock losi one and the servo stand off's , i was able to drill a small hole in the center for mounting. 

WOW, i have been missing out, for years i thought that these cars were just inconsistent but after installing a better servo, it was night and day , i was able to drive the car anywhere i needed it to be on the track. 

before installing the better servo my car was tight in the center and would push on exit. 
after installing the better servo , my car was next to perfect center out . 
no set-up change , just a better servo. 

thanks for the feedback fellas.


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Is there any metal gear replacement gear sets for the stock 4 wire servo. Our club has to use box stock components except for a ball diff for durability.I figured that if there were metal replacement gear sets utilizing stock servo, I could get the club to amend the rules for durability sake.
Thanks
Lephturn


----------

